# eBay t5 and ephedrine?



## BazR1 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi just about to order some more ephedrine as part of my cutting but I'm liking the sound of clen instead. However really tying to talk a friend out of these t5s and so called ephedrine for sale on eBay surely this stuff is only herbal and clearly can't be the real swag can it?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I think the t5's u see online are just a marketing name. I could be wrong though.

You get stronger ephedrine in a box of chesteze.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

You can buy eph on eBay?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Dont waste your money buying them from ebay there will be no ephedrine in them what so ever.


----------



## BazR1 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thought as much the packaging is all fancied up and lets face it were not paying for the sparkly label.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chesteze all the way


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> I think the t5's u see online are just a marketing name. I could be wrong though.
> 
> You get stronger ephedrine in a box of chesteze.


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



RACK said:


> Chesteze all the way


And this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mipike (Aug 12, 2012)

How do you guys buy your chesteze?

The last few times I bought it I felt like they were playing good cop bad cop.

"why do you want it? who is it for?" The old lady wouldn't let me buy it, the man she was working with disagreed and let me purchase.


----------

